

Google Kubernetes vs. Circuit? - petar

In this Google I&#x2F;O talk:<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=tsk0pWf4ipw#t=190
</code></pre>
Take a look at Google&#x27;s @cmcluck describing Google&#x27;s next generation DEVOPS infrastructure:<p>“[Kubernetes and Docker] radically change the game” by bringing “resource isolation”.<p>The Circuit, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gocircuit.org, on the other hand, additionally
brings “human resource isolation“ and eventually removes the need for
OPS engineers.<p>Which is easier?
Which is more understandable?
Which is more flexible?
======
SEJeff
Both are heavily in flux, but google has more experience running containers at
scale than anyone. The underlying features in the Linux kernel, cgroups, that
containers use, were written almost entirely by google.

Give it 6-12 months and look at both would be my suggestion. That being said,
I'd bet on the google stuff as they understand this problem better than
anyone.

